# Help Me Find the Right Wording



## fureverywhere (Apr 10, 2016)

Okay, I have a store targeted...Barnes and Noble in a location that's easy to get to. I wrote a gorgeous resume and cover letter. But I have interviewed there and other locations too...n' never got past the first interview. I am perfect for the position. I've been a cashier for a long time. I remember back in the stone age when you entered in numbers and had a chart to figure out sales tax. Those little scan bars didn't exist yet. Probably before many of the hiring managers were born sheeesh.

I clean up good and enjoy dresses and can copy that look of the ladies who lunch (even with Target labels). I know from books, kids books, bestsellers, out of print, health, music, biography, history, cultural studies, humor. Ask for a book and not only do I know where it is, but I can recommend more titles off the top of my head. I've been a substitute manager without the title at a bunch of jobs. When the real manager was hiding or out for a smoke I took care of customer issues above and beyond...plus once of the fastest cashiers in the place.

The walls that are blocking my road-
Business references-Retail has a high turnover. People are constantly coming and going. If you don't have a deep personal relationship with someone and a home phone number they might be gone. How are they going to call an old job for a reference when nobody worked with you?

FCRA-Fair credit reporting, that lovely Catch 22 of having debts so they can't hire you but you can't fix your credit if no one will give you a job. I'd love to fix up my credit score, I'm going to need it to be good in the future. But how do I do that with no income?

Being ridiculously overqualified-I feel they are embarrassed that they are offering $8 an hour to someone with years of experience and a college degree. But really at this point I'll take it. I just have to get them to understand without sounding desperate.

Maybe my age-Certainly they can't discriminate but of course they can. If you're put in the position of hiring you can pick and choose, who's going to stop you? But I mean fifty four isn't over the hill and out. Besides as an older worker we aren't as flighty as say a kid going to school who will leave at the drop of a hat.

Without going into begging and pleading mode...,how do I get my nose in the door? I have been to so many interviews I've lost count, job offers that got pulled from credit reports...feel like I'm losing it sometimes. Hubby is still going but barely. What if I have to be the sole bread-winner and no one can hire me? Scares you to pieces.

Any suggestions are welcome...somebody flock together and tell Barnes and Noble I am the perfect candidate...Help!


----------



## Gia (Apr 10, 2016)

Fur..... you are precious...... You walk in to the store and hand this (what you write above) to the store manager......  If they not hire you - they crazy!!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 10, 2016)

You do sound perfect for the job Fur, can't see why you wouldn't have a good chance of getting it.  Your experience and love of books seem to be big pluses in my eyes. You probably have seen this page already, but maybe it helps a little? http://www.job-applications.com/barnes-and-noble-job-interview-tips/

You've been out of work for so long now, my heart goes out to you, can just send you good vibes and keep my fingers crossed for you.  You deserve a good job where you can also feel happy and content.  Best of luck and don't give up....stay positive! :love_heart:


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 10, 2016)

You know I was thinking of printing out the above even before Gia's advice. Look this is who I am, can you get beyond being a corporate tool and realize I can be a big plus for your store? I don't know, I've tried everything else right? Maybe that would break the ice. I mean the typical interview questions don't apply here. I'm a whiz cashier, ask me the last fifty books I've read plus I can lift heavy boxes and do inventory. All at minimum wage. What more could they ask for?


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 11, 2016)

Fur, sending you hugs and kind thoughts and prayers for a successful interview!


----------



## richal123 (Apr 27, 2016)

Wish u good luck! If you still get such kind of trouble, you may refer to http://www.application.careers/barnes--noble-job-application for help. I used to check this site sometimes when I was hunting jobs just like you months ago. Interview tips and questions shared by seasoned employees are somewhat general, but still inspire me a lot.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 27, 2016)

Fur, as someone who hired many folks over the years, I would recommend being up front about the potential credit issue.  Explain up front what they'll likely find and why.  I think one of the most important things you can do in an interview is make a connection with the person on the other side of the table.  I agree that there's the potential that an HR person will immediately go to the "over-qualified" part in his/her brain.  People in the position of hiring want to make a good choice.  They don't want to hire the wrong candidate, so they look for reasons to disqualify those that come before them.  Your job is to anticipate those objections and meet them head on.  So, be prepared to talk about things that might be objections in their mind.  "Over-qualified" to them means that after all the time/expense of hiring you, they risk you jumping ship at the first opportunity.  So, make sure you have an answer to that unspoken obstacle.  You not only want to explain why you're perfect for the job, but also why you're not a risk for them should they hire you.

Years ago I was set on a candidate, but when they did the background check it brought up a bad credit report.  So we asked about it, were satisfied with his explanation and he turned out to be a great employee.  Show B&N that you're that person.  Emphasize not only your background, but your love of books and how important they are to you.  Talk about your interactions with customers (stress customer service).  Give meaningful examples from your work/life experience that show them this is why they should hire you.

Good luck.


----------



## nitelite (Jun 8, 2016)

Fur, I believe it's age. Although they can not legally ask your age or discriminate because of age, they do. I had the same trouble looking for a job later in life. I was well qualified for all the jobs but truly feel my age was the reason I was not hired. I was once told, "we're looking for someone that can be with the company for a while". Another asked what year I graduated from high school. Well that certainly crosses the line of asking your age. I did not give up on applying for jobs and finally did get hired at a job I ended up retiring from. So hang in there, there's a job for you. :goodjob:


----------

